

NodeMock - Simple Yet Powerful mocking framework for NodeJS - arunoda
https://github.com/arunoda/nodemock

======
arunoda
I just wrote NodeMock to be very easy to use and create Mock objects and test
them out on Node. And should work on the Browser too. Coz it's wrote from the
ground up. And need some comments to improve

